# I've had it with Husqvarna



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My rant for the year......

I have used a 455 rancher for several years now and it does a decent job when it's running....

For the last 3 years I have had to replace the carb on it, the dealer that works on it has said the carb can't be rebuilt and only has a small amount of adjustment...

Just got it back a few days ago, yep another carb, and it took at least 50 pulls to get it to run, and when it did it would bog and seemed to only run at 1/2 throttle....

Well back to the shop it went, they said it just needed adjusting.... really, did you not crank it when ya put the carb on???

So I'm done with the Husqvarna......

I want at least a 20" chain bigger would be better...

What saw have Y'all found to be reliable and strong...

Thanks, Chris


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Stihl.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Been having similar problems with my Stihl saw. Carb needs to be rebuilt every few years. Dealer says that ethanol in gasoline eats up the diaphragm material. You'd think that Stihl would come up with a different material that isn't affected by ethanol but I guess that's too much trouble. Maybe they just want to sell me that ready-mixed fuel that's several dollars a quart.

For the past few years, at the end of the winter cutting season I siphon the fuel out of the tank and then run the saw until it's dry so there's no fuel in the carb over the summer. Seems to help but I'm thinking of getting one of these new cordless electric saws and be done with: 1) mixing fuel & oil, 2) pulling starter ropes, 3) getting the carb serviced every few years, etc. Even if I have to spring for a 2nd battery, I'm thinking it'd be worth the money to not have all the hassles of a gas saw.

Check this out...






The manufacturers keep improving the batteries and these saws keep getting better. I'll bet in a few years, gas chain saws will become obsolete.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I do run non ethanol gas for my small motors and always have, and I crank all of them every month when not in use....

My dad has a small Sthil and it always runs good....

I'm looking at a Sthil MS461R, the reviews sound good, haven't looked into the price yet... I don't mind paying but I want it to perform above what I can and have the power to work large trees, I don't cut every day but I heat with wood so I use it a lot when I take a notion to cut wood....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Can't beat a Stihl.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have had both.....Stihl is the choice here by far. I also use 100% gasoline in my small engines. It is very hard to understand why anyone wouldn't do the same when the pitfalls of ethanol have been widely published for many years. I believe you will be completely satisfied with Stihl.

Regards, Mike


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Like my Dolmar, easy to start, never drain fuel, pure gas only.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

I like my Echos...they're lightweight but still have enough guts to get the job done. I Run mid octane gas with an ounce of Sea Foam per gallon.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I like Stihl, but I also have had my fair share of issues. I do use my saws hard though. Last time I had trouble they said I needed a new carb. Spent a pile of money and when I got it back home it wouldnt idle so I took it back in. Guy tries to tell me thats just how the new saws are. I told him to have them take another look at it to make sure. Turns out the boot prior to the carb had a cut in it and it was sucking air...that was probably the problem all along...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Get a Stihl I guess. I have never had problems with Husvarna. Trimmer, leaf blower, 450 saw, brother has an old Rancher 55 with a 24" bar on it. All been good. I NEVER use E-10, and ALWAYS mix the oil 20-1. I don't care what the mfr says about oil ratio. I've had enough 2 cycles apart to know they need some oil.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I use whatever fuel I can get my hands on when I get a hankering to cut wood, I try to use non-ethanol but try as I might.....sometimes it just ain't gonna work out like that. But I will say that I've had to replace a few carbs on some Stihl products ,perhaps due to the ethanol, but after taking one apart and trying to clean it with today's carb cleaner, it's better to spend the $35-45 for a new one....


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

These carbs have cost me 150.00 every time and each time the thing takes more and more pulls to start and run worse than before.. I know the thing isn't wore out I only cut a few cords a year and I do take care of it... I think most of my trouble is the shop that works on it, I'm going to make them get it right this time or give me my money back and that's the last time they will see my money.. their is another dealer further away that has a very good reputation, I'll take it to them next time... the saw does/did run great it just gets worse every time it gets worked on...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have both Sach Dolmars (Dolmar now) and Stihls, if you can't find ethanol free gas then Stabil makes a product called Marine I believe, is supposed to take care of the ethanol.

I like my 362 and 460, also have a 023 I traded for a round bale, nice little topping saw. I also have a Stihl leaf blower, Stihl weedeater that is light enough and starts easy enough for the wife to use without pestering me to start it and the Stihl Kombi set, no carburetor issues yet.

Had a Husky backpack blower, about a week after the warranty was up the carb took a dump.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

My best friend owns a tree service and has a whole fleet of Stihl saws. There's a reason Stihl is the choice of saw for professional tree services.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Stihl

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sachs Dolmar (makita)


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

SCtrailrider said:


> My rant for the year......
> 
> I have used a 455 rancher for several years now and it does a decent job when it's running....
> 
> ...


Chris,

I recently took my Husky 455 in for warranty repair. very hard to start. The repair tech told me not to use the primer function. He said if you see fuel in the primer bulb, don't prime. I took his advice and it starts on 3 or 4 pulls. Stihl use to be be my choice of chainsaws. I have put 5 carburetors on my Stihl saw that is 9 years old. Big disappointment. I have a cheap 20 year old Poulan saw that starts easily every time. I think my next saw will be an Echo, Dolmar or Jonsered.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They all make good ones, and I'm bettin they all make bad ones.....always loved my echo tree trimmer, unfortunately someone else liked it better.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Like has been said, both Stihl and Husqvarna/Jonsered make some really good saws. Both make some questionable ones as well.

Not a lot of comparison between a 461 Stihl and the 455 Husky. That husky is a (improved) homeowner model, the Stihl is a pro saw.

Having them set up right and a good service person goes a long way. Both Stilh and Husky sell through some less than ideal means, places like hardware stores and big box stores. Generally probably want a dedicated saw shop or small engine place to get one from.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I've had Husqvarna string trimmers, leaf blowers and always had good service out of them.

I've had a Stihl 025 18" bar. Cut great and very strong little saw. Only problem was that it got to the point where it was impossible to crank. Got stolen before I had a chance to get it fixed.

I had a Husqvarna 445 18" saw. Got it as a replacement for the Stihl and it seemed to be comparable to the Stihl. I liked it. Unfortunately, it also got stolen.

Replaced the 445 Husky with a 440 18" Husky from a big box home improvement store. Piece of shit. Slightly smaller engine than the 445 and is under powered. Buyers remorse on this one - wish I never bought it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

reede said:


> Like has been said, both Stihl and Husqvarna/Jonsered make some really good saws. Both make some questionable ones as well.
> Not a lot of comparison between a 461 Stihl and the 455 Husky. That husky is a (improved) homeowner model, the Stihl is a pro saw.
> 
> Having them set up right and a good service person goes a long way. Both Stilh and Husky sell through some less than ideal means, places like hardware stores and big box stores. Generally probably want a dedicated saw shop or small engine place to get one from.


I have never heard of that with Stihl. Only authorized servicing dealers for Stihl sell here. I thought that was everywhere?


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Stihl is at the local hardware store here, and they probably are an authorized dealer, but certainly wouldn't be ideal for knowledge and service, though they offer it. They only carry homeowner grade saws as well. So, it is a step up from a box store, but still not real good.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> I have never heard of that with Stihl. Only authorized servicing dealers for Stihl sell here. I thought that was everywhere?


Our NAPA sells Stihl, and trust me, they couldn't service a burnt out light bulb. It's why NAPA is the National Association of Part-time Alcoholics!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Our NAPA sells Stihl, and trust me, they couldn't service a burnt out light bulb. It's why NAPA is the National Association of Part-time Alcoholics!


My preferred dealer does well for me.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Seems like everybody around here sells Stihl. I buy from a saw shop, not the hardware store and have had good luck. A few years ago guy came into the saw shop wanted a particular model of saw, they gave him the choice of one just bigger, or just smaller. Nope, I want that model. We don't carry that model..Well you can get it. It can be ordered, but not here, to many problems. As with anything, dealer support. For me it's non ethanol and either Stihl or Huskey mix oil.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well I got it back from the shop again, he said it needed adjusting again, he admitted he has never seen a new carb that worked great one minute and just went wacky the next... he thinks it's good to go now so we will see this weekend... maybe it will work for a while but when it does quit again I'll order a 461 sthil, pricey but has double the power this husky does...


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I wish I had that problem: Stihl is pushing dealerships to sell products that do not sell, so around here they are getting out of carrying Stihl altogether.

I have had nothing but trouble with Husky, but when I drove over another chainsaw (Stihl MS 461) with my skidder a few months ago, I went with a Husqvarna 562. I can honestly say I hate the saw. Granted it is only a $750 saw, and while it is true you get what you pay for, but it is an underpowered, rattle box. There are some things I like about it; like the new autotune carb and return to start feature, but it is not a Stihl and really underpowered. It is tolerable whn it is super-sharp, but just as soon as it gets a little dull, I am wishing for more power.

It was a decision based 100% on price granted as my old MS 461 Stihl is a $1100 chainsaw, but as my Husky dealer said, "it's a disposable saw." In that way it is; buy it new at $750, run if for a year, trade it in for $350, and rinse and repeat. It is NOT a buy-it-for-life saw unfortunately.

My favorite Lumberjill (wife) modeling my new saw...


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Note: At the time of the above review I have cut about 300 cord, which I think is fair. New enough so its not considered all worn out, yet old enough to show some potential issues too.

One thing to remember about chainsaws is; they have a quick return on investment. The first load of wood they cut, they have paid for themselves. It is still hard to push $750 or $1100 across the counter for something that you can hold in your hands, but they ultimately do pay for themselves. So I do understand that.

I cannot say I regret buying this saw in that capacity. This $750 saw has cut $25,000 worth of wood, which is a pretty good return on investment.

But at the same time, I have had chainsaws that lasted years (046 Stihl) which ultimately made me more money.

I guess I just got to stop driving over them.


----------

